# How can you not like cuddling?



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know if this belongs here. I have come across people recently who are really not into the affection thing. One girl I know wants sex but is opposed to sleeping in the same bed. I've never even heard of that, but okay. I thought that was just guys. I don't have anything against it. I guess some people just like their space. I have too much of my own space. I like it occupied. Although, I have never really slept with anyone in the same bed on a regular basis. Now that I think of it I probably would feel weird having to hold in my farts while we both fell asleep.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

If it is some random person you don't know, well even that would be ok with me. I don't understand why someone wouldn't want to cuddle. I might have to draw the line with cuddling with other guys, sorry, but it just isn't the way I am wired.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess everyone has their preferences.

Me, I am a cuddler. Oh yes.



> If it is some random person you don't know, well even that would be ok with me.


 :ditto If there's attraction there, I'd take a girl into my arms even after just meeting her (well, a little bit after anyway).


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

They would have to want it and show you that they would be willing partners in it though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Classified said:


> They would have to want it and show you that they would be willing partners in it though.


Uh, well, yeah. I thought that went without saying.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Cuddling seems like it would be really annoying. What's the point? But hey, to each their own.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BeNice said:


> Now that I think of it I probably would feel weird having to hold in my farts while we both fell asleep.


 OMG, friggin' hilarious! :lol

ETA: I don't understand why someone wouldn't want to cuddle either. :stu What I wouldn't give...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Separate beds - I Love Lucy - yeah! :lol

It would just smell either way when cuddling.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't get it, either. Sometimes it would be so nice to be able to cuddle up with someone while watching a movie, or when sleeping in on the weekend, or whatever.

Oops, this is supposed to be repressed. Get back in there, thought! You aren't allowed to come out.










There we go. Umm, yeah, who in the world would ever want to cuddle? Certainly not me, that's for sure. :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Classified said:


> If it is some random person you don't know, well even that would be ok with me. I don't understand why someone wouldn't want to cuddle. I might have to draw the line with cuddling with other guys, sorry, but it just isn't the way I am wired.


Same here, but I'd be okay cuddling with guys as long as they don't smell.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not in the cuddling camp. I slept with a girl (nothing sexual) on a few occasions, and I can't say it was some sort of great experience (not horrible either). I like my space, and I find it hard to sleep with somebody in my bed. Perhaps a king size bed would make it more tolerable.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Y'right. I like to cuddle. You don't have to sleep spooning each other everynight FGS??!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like cuddling too but if shes ok with just having sex and the leaving then you've found the perfect female friend!

::wheres the jealous smiley at::


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> Anyway, I'm not into cuddling unless it will get me laid.


Yah, I don't need a case of blue balls just so I can have company.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Nae said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I'm not into cuddling unless it will get me laid.
> ...


Im not into getting laid unless it will lead to cuddling.


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

..I would love to cuddle with a guy that i like..someday ....


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

In generally i'm very much non-physical, ie hate getting/giving hugs to family members or just random people. But I love to cuddle with my girlfriend.. whenever i'm being down just being cuddled by her feels great. However as to the sleeping together (actual sleep not sex), i'm with ardum, i need my space! It usually ends up with us cuddling and her falling asleep sort of wrapped up around me and me having to carefully extract myself from this position without waking her so I can fall asleep curled up in the corner of the bed. Just can't fall asleep with someone touching me..


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Now that I think of it I probably would feel weird having to hold in my farts while we both fell asleep.


You really have this butt thing going on don't ya;-))) first with was scratching, two knuckles in public, then it was, what was it, oh, the wipes, not it's farts;-)))))))))


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

heheh. What was the two knuckles? 

Well, it's important stuff, Bon. We shouldn't have to fear scratching our butts in public. Mine itches a lot, too. The wet wipes? Well, that's a serious subject. I was almost going to put it in Society and Culture.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i want to cuddle somebody  lol


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I like cuddling as long as it's not when I am trying to do something (like if I am cooking, I don't want long cuddles). When I go to sleep however, as in properly drifting off, I am not cuddley . I move around a lot in my sleep so I need space!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I enjoy a nice cuddle. Also, when it comes to sleep...I vastly prefer having a girl in my bed. When I was with my ex, I was always able to go to sleep at a reasonable time when she was over, and I slept well. When I'm sleeping by myself...well, I just sit up all night dicking around. Having a girl straightens me out...makes me a more responsible human being.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a huge cuddler at night. I completely intertwine myself with the other person(if I'm in love) like an annoying cat. Thankfully my ex was the same.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't like it when I'm trying to sleep. I need my own space. And sometimes I can not be in the mood.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't get the no-cuddling thing either.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

rymo said:


> I enjoy a nice cuddle. Also, when it comes to sleep...I vastly prefer having a girl in my bed. When I was with my ex, I was always able to go to sleep at a reasonable time when she was over, and I slept well. When I'm sleeping by myself...well, I just sit up all night dicking around. Having a girl straightens me out...makes me a more responsible human being.


You sound a lot like me.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Always thought I'd enjoy cuddling. I hope I get to experience it one day.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It bothers me hugely if someone I'm attracted to is uncomfortable with lots of bodily contact. If I'm in love with someone I'd rather be as close as is humanly possible to them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's very nice indeed. From my one experience, I seem to be very polar with physical contact. I never touch anyone normally, I'm not physical at all, but then when it's in that moment of closeness, I very much like holding a person and touching them and all that, I think it's nice.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cuddling is okay; I don't need much of it at all, but it's always nice. If i'm in a bad mood, though, I don't want to be touched. I guess that goes for a lot of people though. Cuddling with a guy doesn't affect my sleep; i'm always able to fall asleep quickly and stay asleep, but the act of falling asleep is definitely more enjoyable when you're nice and warm next to someone.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I absolutely love cuddling. I'm such a cuddler. It's one of my favorite things to do...
One of the best nights I've ever had was cuddling the entire night into the afternoon. 
I want to cuddle now :/


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't understand how anyone could be against this. This is my dream, to be in a trusting relationship and fall asleep with my girlfriend wrapped up in my arms every night. It's just so warm and soft and intimate. Like the only thing in the world that matters is the two of you as you drift off to sleep together.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I love cuddling too. I am very much the affectionate type. It is truly awesome when you have a special someone you can cuddle, someone you can hold close in a protective embrace.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more! I don't think there's anything more beautiful with the exception of making love. But falling asleep with someone is absolutely incredible when both people really care about each other. 
!


arnie said:


> I don't understand how anyone could be against this. This is my dream, to be in a trusting relationship and fall asleep with my girlfriend wrapped up in my arms every night. It's just so warm and soft and intimate. Like the only thing in the world that matters is the two of you as you drift off to sleep together.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't mind the act itself (if I love the person)-but the word is starting to bother me - Cuddle,cuddle,cuddling cuddled up,cuddle bunny,cuddlesome......CREEPY.....


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

how about snuggling? 
Cuddlebunny is so cute:clap



Still Waters said:


> I don't mind the act itself (if I love the person)-but the word is starting to bother me - Cuddle,cuddle,cuddling cuddled up,cuddle bunny,cuddlesome......CREEPY.....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like cuddling, but not for long or while I'm sleeping. I don't like my arm being pinned down and held motionless.


----------



## stoolie (Feb 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> It's very nice indeed. From my one experience, I seem to be very polar with physical contact. I never touch anyone normally, I'm not physical at all, but then when it's in that moment of closeness, I very much like holding a person and touching them and all that, I think it's nice.


I'm exactly the same. I really dislike being touched or hugged by people in general, but I turned to a cuddle monster with a girl for two days.

Which is the greatest feeling when reciprocated.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ElectricEnigma said:


> I love cuddling too. I am very much the affectionate type. It is truly awesome when you have a special someone you can cuddle, someone you can hold close in a protective embrace.


Yes. :yes

Something like this and it won't hurt your arm:


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Madax said:


> Always thought I'd enjoy cuddling. I hope I get to experience it one day.


I agree. I could probably do it all day. Maybe it's because i've lacked that sort of affection all my life due to SA.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> Yes. :yes
> 
> Something like this and it won't hurt your arm:


I watched that image for like 3 minutes in a row...

I need cuddles now :eyes


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Madax said:


> Always thought I'd enjoy cuddling. I hope I get to experience it one day.


Yep...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I watched that image for like 3 minutes in a row...
> 
> I need cuddles now :eyes


LOL me too


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

arnie said:


> Yes. :yes
> 
> Something like this and it won't hurt your arm:


This guy is such a noob. Yeah he's got the left arm and the chest positioning right, but he doesn't do anything with his right arm. A villain could just walk right in in the middle of the night and steal her away. When I cuddle my pillow I put my right arm around her waist and squeeze firmly with both arms to provide a more secure hold. The right leg should also be placed over both her legs in order to protect from falling knives, etc., and to prevent a thief from getting a handle on her legs without me being alerted to it.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm seriously cuddle deprived  One of these days...


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

I love to cuddle, well as long as the other person showers and Isn't gassy, lol.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Dayum I heart chuck and Sarah ... cuteness incarnate...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's kinda funny. I'm a guy and I love to cuddle, I would love to hold a girl close to me all night.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I dont know cause ive never been in a relationship but I imagine i would be a huge cuddler cause i pretty much avoid any and all physical contact outside of sports... by my reasoning i think i would channel all that absence of affection into never ending cuddles and i would be so fuzzy wuzzy and lovey dovey.... lol...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cuddling is great, cept when I am sleeping. I can't fall asleep hugging someone or having someone on my arm. I also need my own space while I sleep, so if I am sleeping with someone else, I at least need to be sleeping in a double size bed or greater.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wish I had someone to cuddle with :'(


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

This is why most owners have dogs/cats, to cuddle with when they feel down and lonely, am I right? :sus


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Put me down as a major fan of cuddling. Though when actually trying to sleep, I much appreciate the idea of separate beds. I have tons of sleep problems as it is, so odds are I'd quickly drive any woman insane is she tried to sleep in the same bed as me.

After sleeping in a waterbed for the last 28 years I find it damn near impossible to sleep on a standard mattress, which to me feels hard as a rock. And two people sleeping in a waterbed doesn't work. I mean a real waterbed, not one of the waveless kind. I'm talking huge vinyl sack of water where if one person moves you're going to feel a tidal wave. Such waves aren't bothersome if you're the only one there, but others will not appreciate it.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> This guy is such a noob. Yeah he's got the left arm and the chest positioning right, but he doesn't do anything with his right arm. A villain could just walk right in in the middle of the night and steal her away. When I cuddle my pillow I put my right arm around her waist and squeeze firmly with both arms to provide a more secure hold. The right leg should also be placed over both her legs in order to protect from falling knives, etc., and to prevent a thief from getting a handle on her legs without me being alerted to it.


You are a strange character. We, the people of the inner city, have an effective nominalism for this archetype: captain save a hoe.

To the rescue!

As for me, I am not much of a cuddling type. I do like to hold a woman, but after sex I quickly get disinterested and want to leave. This is not the case with my wife, which is why I married her.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, never done it but I love the idea of cuddling. To me it sounds way better than sex. I really want to cuddle with a woman I care about before I die but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never cuddled either but I think it must be nice. I've often thought about kissing a girl but I haven't done that either.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> :squeeze


:love


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Noca said:


> Cuddling is great, cept when I am sleeping. I can't fall asleep hugging someone or having someone on my arm. I also need my own space while I sleep


Me too. I'm such a cuddler :heart but sleeping bodies have to be away from me because they are too hot and I need to flop around.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

antireconciler said:


> Me too. I'm such a cuddler :heart but sleeping bodies have to be away from me because they are too hot and I need to flop around.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

antireconciler said:


> Me too. I'm such a cuddler :heart but sleeping bodies have to be away from me because they are too hot and I need to flop around.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I love cuddling and I mean that in the manliest way possible lol.


----------

